# Designer Breeds - CERF



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

In my research for my next puppy I was on the CERF website, and much to my surprise you can now have your Designer Dog CERF'd. There are 6 pages of designer breeds that are eligible of CERF Certification. Including the "Havashu" and the "Havachon". 

I really have mixed feelings about this. In one way I think it will encourage puppy mill production of these breeds, but at least puppy buyers have some assurance of some kind of testing available.

Thoughts??????


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

uke:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Katie, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think having your mutt tested could be a good idea---ound:
I just find it irritating that people call these dogs "designer"--nothing personal--but who designed it?A money grubbing idiot and his even stupider buyer...ok---:sorry:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree. It doesn't solve the problem, in IMHO because they are testing after the fact - so to speak. Now if only these puppy millers would actually spend the time and money to properly test and breed the Havanese then we wouldn't have all those health worries associated with it..... Then again, they wouldn't be puppy millers..


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

love Katies response! Ditto here!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Well, I think the deal with these "mutts"...is that some people want them to be "new breeds", which is just silly. I think health testing is probably good for all dogs, even those that aren't purebred...but I am still sickened by the fact that these dogs are milled and wayyyy overpriced.
> 
> Kara


These are dogs that I think should be free or the the most ----- the adoption fee at the shelter.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I know!

it blows my mind that people are paying TOP dollar for them! Its like just giving them a fancy name "havashoo" or whatever makes the pricetag skyrocket?? Are we REALLY that dumb of a society? sheesh.

Kara


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Personally I would not want to spend a single cent on "designer dog" called a "hava - $#!^" (Havanese + Shih Tzu)... Double SHEEESH.......


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I know!
> 
> it blows my mind that people are paying TOP dollar for them! Its like just giving them a fancy name "havashoo" or whatever makes the pricetag skyrocket?? Are we REALLY that dumb of a society? sheesh.
> 
> Kara


I think we are a dumb uneducated society. Just look at the lady that flew to the puppy mill to pick up her pup. I'm still scratching my head over that one!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:crazy: Crazy--Just Crazy Isn't it? :crazy:


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Why would they CERF test a "designer" mixed breed dog unless they intended to breed that dog? They they can claim it's health tested. It's another way of marketing and giving credibility to these puppy millers, another way of scaming the public. I agree with all of you who say get your mixed breed from rescue or a shelter. These people are irresponsible and don't care about the animals..just $$$$
Paula


----------

